

China submersible will go deeper than any others - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/science/12deepsea.html?_r=1&hp

======
JulianTosh
Can for an article, got a paywall, left with my dignity.

~~~
heresy
Not quite correct, the paywall is coming in 2011, which will likely kill NYT
as a source of news for me.

But for now, a free account still gives you access to the content.

